# Market Making



## Shaker (16 August 2013)

Hi

Is this an attempt to make the market?





Shaker


----------



## Trembling Hand (16 August 2013)

No. There is no marker makers in ASX stocks. Its just legit trading.


----------



## Shaker (16 August 2013)

Hi TH

Thanks for replying

That quantity of stock has been at open 2 days running. It sets volume at open and also 1million shares provide support below it.

I only ask as the $value is so large for a single purchase. It looks like a way to accumulate stocks at the level you want.

Shaker


----------



## Trembling Hand (16 August 2013)

Shaker said:


> I only ask as the $value is so large for a single purchase. It looks like a way to accumulate stocks at the level you want.




You can only "accumulate" if someone sells into you. So just putting a bid there means not a lot.


----------



## Shaker (16 August 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> You can only "accumulate" if someone sells into you. So just putting a bid there means not a lot.




Yep understand that. I believe to 2.5 mil bid and 1.5 mil sell is same entity


----------



## havaiana (16 August 2013)

Shaker said:


> Yep understand that. I believe to 2.5 mil bid and 1.5 mil sell is same entity




So you think they could be holding the market there and accumulating with little bids and buy orders in between (or vice versa for selling)?

Would be a bit risky though, someone could step in and just take the opposite side of what they want in one hit

Maybe it's just mexican stand off, who wants it more, half a cent is a decent whack with that many shares


----------



## Shaker (16 August 2013)

havaiana said:


> So you think they could be holding the market there and accumulating with little bids and buy orders in between (or vice versa for selling)?
> 
> Would be a bit risky though, someone could step in and just take the opposite side of what they want in one hit
> 
> Maybe it's just mexican stand off, who wants it more, half a cent is a decent whack with that many shares




Hi
I have noticed that they pull and replace pretty fast. Also, maybe I am over thinking why a stock is held on a support line.


----------



## skc (16 August 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> No. There is no marker makers in ASX stocks. Its just legit trading.




I think there may be some market-making in SGT which is also listed in Singapore. There's always massive bid/ask volume which I guess corresponds to those on the SGX itself.

Or may be they are orders of the arbs. Don't know...


----------

